
Ask HN: How to finish projects, when you're multipotentialite? - zenobius
Hello, I&#x27;m new here, but from what I saw it&#x27;s a good place to ask a question that&#x27;s been bothering me for quite some time.<p>I&#x27;m a multipotentialite. If I resolve a problem in my head, I&#x27;m bored with it. I can tell someone how to do it, see the results, and then check the feedback. I&#x27;m good at this.<p>For my daily job I have a dev team and I&#x27;m responsible for introducing new IT&#x2F;process solutions in our company. And that&#x27;s basically my dream job - I gather and process information, and give solutions that my team can develop, or that managers in other departments can introduce to their processes.<p>I work with computers (for me IT is about doing all the things that are repetitive, so people can do creative stuff), but mostly I work with people, as I need to know what the teams in the company can do, what do we need changes on system level or what can we leave to people, as solutions are often on the border.<p>I have a lot of projects that I&#x27;ve started, piles of notes I&#x27;ve made since I was ~14, a lot of backups with projects that I started, I developed some kind of pre-MVP versions, just to explore my ideas and see what&#x27;s possible at the time - and when I &quot;solved&quot; it.. it was boring, and I went to other projects. 
Last project made me snap, as I&#x27;ve got the working thing on the web, planned out the refactoring (as it was written in 2 days as a proof of concept and to gather feedback), and I can&#x27;t make the next step..<p>The only idea I have is to have a help of 1-2 developers that are willing to put their time in my project. Project that (mostly) don&#x27;t have a business plan, but they may be fun to do, may create a great community, maybe in future they can have some business value (but this I didn&#x27;t yet figured).<p>Now my 30th is coming, and for couple of months I&#x27;ve been wondering about &quot;how to make this work?&quot;<p>Did any of you out there had similar problems? I know I&#x27;m not the only one :-) How did you make the next step in making your projects work?
======
hndude
I don't see how being a "multipotentialite" precludes you from finishing work.
If you're bored with something and don't do it, that is an issue of motivation
and discipline.

~~~
zenobius
I finish it, but just as a mind-activity. I can't gather the strength to
finish the project. My job is done when I've figured out how to do this.

I know that "I'm multipotentialite" sounds like an excuse. I'm not disciplined
(I have motivation, but it ends prematuarly).

I'm wondering how people that have "100 ideas a minute" figure out to finish
just that 1/100 of the ideas.

I don't seem to be able to.

When I have some coworkers that do that - it's just fine, but when it's my own
project without a company behind it, it just dies out of lack of interest and
continuity.

